# Best way to measure house? Wall to wall, interior, wall thickness, etc?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I measured the outside of my house
Then in the software I used I specified 2x4 or 2x6 wall
My last house had a 2x3 interior wall


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you measure the outside to outside edges of your foundation wall to specify the size of a house. Use inside to inside of finished surfaces to measure a room.


----------

